# Phrag longifolium (not a kovachii hybrid)



## gore42 (Mar 12, 2007)

OK, this species doesn't get much love, considering the fact that the plants are massive and the blooms aren't bright colors. I really like this species, though. They're easy growing, you don't need a magnifying glass to appreciate them, the spikes bloom for months (and branch)... and the blooms have the subtle beauty of a species that hasn't been chosen by humans to decorate the empty space near the window, but by millions of years of evolution.

This particular plant is longifolium 'Waunakee', recently shipped to me in spike, so I can't take much credit for it 







Hope you enjoy it as much as I do!

Matthew Gore


----------



## Roy (Mar 12, 2007)

And whats wrong with growing & loving these type of Phrags, nothing at all.
They are generally honest, hard to kill AND most people can afford them.
Wouldn't mind it myself. Hope the pollen isn't going to waste!!!
Roy


----------



## Heather (Mar 12, 2007)

Fantastic example, and great photo, Matt!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 12, 2007)

longifolium's cool trait is the fangs on the sides of the pouch. 

-Ernie


----------



## Pablo (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Mathhew, I really love that species too... is very strong and easy to grow. Here in Peru we grow them with crushed seashells and eggshells applied as a dust to the medium once a month and you can inmediately see the difference. I have seen cliffs in Ecuador with tens of thousands of these plants, of all sizes living together with Sobralias. I will look for that picture and post it ASAP!

Pablo


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for the photo, at least the enviroment won't get raped of these.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice one, Matt. I think the petals on this one are really good.


----------



## bwester (Mar 12, 2007)

nice Matt, mine just popped open today too.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 12, 2007)

*Phrag. longifolium in the wild (Ecuador)*

Hi Matt!

As promissed here are the pictures I took in Ecuador last year.


----------



## Gilda (Mar 12, 2007)

Ernie said:


> longifolium's cool trait is the fangs on the sides of the pouch.
> 
> -Ernie


Wow..thanks for pointing those out..they do look like fangs ! Beautiful longifolium !:clap:


----------



## Heather (Mar 12, 2007)

bwester said:


> nice Matt, mine just popped open today too.



Pictures please!


----------



## dave b (Mar 12, 2007)

Very cool phrag., and what a great bloom. I really like that species (especially since its not red or purple - ya, call me crazy) As usual, great photograph.


----------



## gore42 (Mar 13, 2007)

Pablo, thanks a ton for the in-situ photo! I always love to see how orchids grow in the wild, and still haven't made it down to Peru or Ecuador yet  Great photos!

I'm planning on breeding this one, selfing it and crossing it with another that I have (and awarded division). 

- Matt


----------



## Grandma M (Mar 13, 2007)

It's beautiful. I love long petals. I may _NEED_ one of those.

I spent about 10 days in Peru almost 30 years ago. I remember lots of beautiful flowers but, unfortunately, I was not especially interest in orchids at that time. It was the people and the scenery that captured my attention.


----------



## jblanford (Mar 13, 2007)

How come I can't view Matt's photo. Jim.


----------



## gore42 (Mar 13, 2007)

Jim, what browser are you using.... Explorer or Mozilla, or something else?

- Matt


----------



## Barbara (Mar 13, 2007)

Stunning, I love the phrags for their shape and character, the fangs are wonderful. One day this one may find a place next to our SA, I believe that it's a parent afterall.


----------



## ScottMcC (Mar 14, 2007)

I have a longifolium that's currently working on it's 5th and probably final bloom. It's been a fun one--and has spent well over 3 months total in bloom.

I'll post pictures later.


----------



## wilbeck (Mar 14, 2007)

What's not to like? I have a longifolium seedling. What do I need to do to make the thing grow faster? ;-} That is a very fine flower.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 14, 2007)

Interesting. The in-situ photo make the plant look so ... non-descript.


----------



## Jason Fischer (Mar 14, 2007)

I think that longifolium is probably the easiest phrag there is to grow, and is the first phrag species someone should try if they haven't before.

Another important note on longifolium is its importance in breeding. The vigor of the longifolium always comes through, therefore making easy-to-grow hybrids with interesting flowers.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2007)

SlipperFan said:


> Interesting. The in-situ photo make the plant look so ... non-descript.


I thought to myself 'who posted a photo of the grass?' then I realized what it was. It reminds me of the time I had some guys who owed me money go to Piping Rock and make it up in Phrags. They were suprised someone would pay so much for "grass". :rollhappy:


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 19, 2007)

very nice


----------

